# New to Surf fishing going to Cherry Beach please help



## gsfisher (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm going to be (Lord willing) at the north end of cherry grove Beach not far from the last pier before the little river inlet. I have NEVER surf fished before but would love to get into it...I'm just an old bank fisherman from VA. My question....where in this area is my best bet....I was thinking maybe near the inlet area? I see few people on that pier, I wonder why? Next question is....I can't get to complex with this to start out.....what is the simplest rod/reel setup, what are the best multiuse hooks/sizes..... and what are the most versatile baits and riggings that even a novice like myself could figure out.......Thank you in advance

GSfisher


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

First off welcome to the site. Second that area is really good fishing. You can go to the "point" there at the end of cherry grove and fish the inlet. Any rod from 7-9' that will handle up to 4 ounces will work. I would suggest some fresh shrimp on a two way rig with 1/0 circles. This will give u ur best chance at catchin fish. Dont know if ur after anything in particular, if u just wanna catch fish then try this.


----------



## gsfisher (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello, GO HOKIES! I am planning on going next week I hope that is a good time frame...any technique tips that you like? Just throw it out and wait or is it better to reel it occasionally?....I'm just hoping to catch anything basically.....of course it would be nice to have something for supper...but I'm cool either way.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I dunno if u have a cast net or not but u can catch a ton of bait on 54th av. It has a boat ramp and a bunch of spots to catch bait. When u go out to the point there are a couple of sand bars with cuts in them where the river dumps into the ocean. Cast into these cuts b/c fish will sit in these and wait for food to flow through. Just cast out with a bottom rig and wait. Check ur bait every few minutes but u should have no prob catchin fish. The whiting and spot should be in there and maybe even some puppy drum, black drum, and trout. Bluefish will be there as well but are only good if cooked fresh. Like i said before fresh shrimp works the best so stop in at a seafood place and get fresh instead for frozen it will cost u more but u will catch alot more fish. On 9 as u come in u will see coast bait and tackle on ur left right beside a big red seafood joint. Get ur fresh shrimp from the seafood joint then go over to coast bait and tackle and get ur rigs and any other bait. The guy in coast is a local and will deff help u out with what rigs u need and what is biting that day. Hope this helps, feel free to ask any more ?s you have, im no expert but i have fished that area a bunch of times, usually from the private pier at end...


----------



## esw8 (Sep 20, 2007)

That private pier can anyone fish there or do you need to know the right person? How often do they run people off? :fishing:


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Pretty often people are run off. You must be stayin at those condos to fish there.


----------



## Tom G (Sep 4, 2005)

I just got back from NMB last Sat. There is a Bass Pro Shop on RT 17 right after the RT 22 exit. Go there and they can help you. If you have a throw net take it. In the morning the bait fish are right next to the shore and easy to catch. The best way that i caught fish was the fillet the bait fish . chunks work some times to. you want to use sinkers with the prongs on them if water is rough triangle if water is calm. #3 My son caught a 4 1/2 ft shark and a 2 1/2 ft wide sting ray on the beach 3 weeks ago. I was fishing in the surf.


----------



## gsfisher (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks Tom, Is throwing a net hard to learn? could I pick it up in a day or so? What fish did you catch besides shark and ray? Were they biting best early morning? Thanks again. Just curious why can't or don't you use live bait fish? Is it to hard to keep them alive?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

get a basspro shops mako combo and any freshwater bass rod and reel. spinning reel is best for beginner in saltwaters(spincasts are not very good for saltwater). get some 3/4 ounce, 1 1/2 oz., 2, and 3 oz sinkers. get a few bluefish fireball rigs, and other rigs by sea striker(availible at all tackle shops, ask the owner as they are usually helpful about teaching you what to buy). mullet and shrimp work nicely. always use silver or gold hooks since they are slightly more effective. for lures, two 1/2 oz and 1/4 ounce bucktail jig work well along with jighead and gulp shrimp or any plastic grub) 

do not with a sinker more than 1 1/2 ounce with a bass rod(unless it is rated heavy) cast into areas inside sand bars, as fish hang around these places.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

gsfisher said:


> Thanks Tom, Is throwing a net hard to learn? could I pick it up in a day or so? What fish did you catch besides shark and ray? Were they biting best early morning? Thanks again. Just curious why can't or don't you use live bait fish? Is it to hard to keep them alive?


i never caguht a shark or ray with a cast net. you could learn it in a day or just an hour. to catch bait you will need it be ably to at least make it cast out into a half moon shape not cresnet moon shape. live bait is really needed for flounder since other fish tends to like freshly dead bait, but it may vary for time to time.


----------



## gsfisher (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the advice bluefish. Do you all always fish with steel leaders?


----------



## dlwedd (Aug 28, 2006)

The spots are starting to run so the 54th ave inlet is a pretty good place to be if a good run happens. 
All you need for this is a two hook bottom rig, a 3 oz pyramid sinker, and a bag of bloodworm fishbites. If they are running you will catch them 2 at a time.


----------



## gsfisher (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the tip...Do you mean on the hogs inlet side of 54th not surfside? Any techniques to catching spot? I'm going down Saturday and staying a week....I'll try to give a novice report while I'm down there....feel free to keep giving advice though...thanks


----------



## dlwedd (Aug 28, 2006)

*I forgot*

#4 hooks are all you need for spots.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

If you go up to the point at low tide, there is a nice oyster bar off to the left of the point. It's about a 1/4 mile walk out, but it produces reds and trout pretty well.
There is a deep hole on the backwater that is fishable from the end of 46th avenue. I pulled Trout, reds, and flounder from there in late June. Another got gat some nice sheeps flipping fiddler crabs next to the dock at the house "Julian's Point"
Have fun


----------



## gsfisher (Sep 26, 2007)

*report 1 10/1*

ok, this is from a complete novice to surf/pier fishing. Got my new rod/reel and some blood worm and off I went around 7:30 in the morn a few hours from high tide wind was really blowing pretty hard also. The only place I got a bite was at 54th inlet but that was only small spot nothing big in there...I tried fresh cut bait also nothing....went to 53rd small pier it was pretty crowded but I didn't see anyone catching anything...the current was really pushing through there as high tide started to really come in. I thought I got a huge bite there but in retrospect I think it was a plant catching me.....I might try the surf tonite.....Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

blood worms are good for catching spots. I like salted shrimp. It stays on the hook better than fresh and everything that swims will eat it. If you want to target Trout, redfish or Flounder you can use live finger mullet in the backwater. For trout or reds, give the finger mullet 1 1/2 to 2 feet of leader behind a teardrop weight to keep it in place. Similar setup for flounder but with a long skinny trolling sinker.

If you head to the surf use a similar rig w/ live finger mullet but with a pyramid sinker to help keep it in place. or use a standard 2 hook bottom rig with the shrimp or blood worms.

Look the beack over during low tide to find holes or sloughs and where the breaks are that allow all that water to run out. If you're swimming we call these areas rip currents. If you're fishing we call them the seafood buffet. Fish line up waiting for treats to come washing by.

Good luck


----------



## gsfisher (Sep 26, 2007)

*day 2 and another question*

Well, today wasn't any better for me...small spot in the inlet ....went to the inlet pier and banks lots of people but no one catching anything....it was low tide perhaps they were all waiting on high tide to push in for some reason. I didn't have the time or patience for it...so I went ot the surf outside the condo....caught about a 9 inch mullet put a size 4 hook through both lips threw him out and realed him in...what was left of him a head and a fin.... I never felt a thing not a hit at all...Question....how could I Not feel such a hit? Also if they eat these fish from the tail ...what is the best way to hook the bait to have the best chance of catching one? Also where can you get the salted shrimp bait?


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

These are small sharks munching on ur bait. Try using a smaller piece of bait if u wanna catch one of these...


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Too Busy said:


> If you go up to the point at low tide, there is a nice oyster bar off to the left of the point. It's about a 1/4 mile walk out, but it produces reds and trout pretty well.
> There is a deep hole on the backwater that is fishable from the end of 46th avenue. I pulled Trout, reds, and flounder from there in late June. Another got gat some nice sheeps flipping fiddler crabs next to the dock at the house "Julian's Point"
> Have fun


odd how you are giving away the secrect fishing holes in the marsh


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

bluefish1928 said:


> odd how you are giving away the secrect fishing holes in the marsh


They're not very secret. The oyster bar is visible at low tide and the deep hole near Julian's Point may be one of thee most fished spots in Cherry Grove. I've been vacationing in Cherry Grove for the past 13 years and found both spots my first time out. They've been steady producers every year.


----------



## Tom G (Sep 4, 2005)

gsfisher
You need to get CUT BAIT Blood worms are ok but cut bait is better.If you did get a throw net go to the beach in the morning about 7 AM and catch your bait fish. Also alot of times fish will bite it better if you fillet and use the strips.


----------



## Tom G (Sep 4, 2005)

Bluefish
Didn't catch the shark or sting ray with the throw net. Caught them on cut bait.


----------

